# Is there suppossed to be water in the collection cup?



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

There is water in my collection cup for my skimmer. Do I have it turned up too high? It's the SeaClone 100. I don't know if that matters. It works with the venturi method without the airstone. Anybody know?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

That depends upon numerous factors. Depedning upon the amount of gunk in the water, it may be working overtime. It could be the way it's set up. You'll need to play with it for about 2 weeks until it's past the break in stage. The break in stage is when you know the water has had some time to clear itself and your skimmer is no longer being impaired by what might have been in the water. You'll grow to hate your Seaclone.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*No, don't tell me that!*

No, don't tell me that! What's wrong with SeaClone? Was the Coral Life better? Those were the only two that they had, they were the same price. I just did the eny-meeny-miny-moo thing. Oh Man!!! :frustrated:


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Whay size tank are you using it one? You know the modifications you can do to it rite? There posted on a sticky at the top of 'starting and maintaining a saltwater tank'


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If you can, please clean and repack it, return it for the coralife. The coralife is a complete needlewheel that works. If it's to late, Mike, USMC might be able to help you tweak it.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

jdecorse25 said:


> There is water in my collection cup for my skimmer. Do I have it turned up too high? It's the SeaClone 100. I don't know if that matters. It works with the venturi method without the airstone. Anybody know?



Lets start with what sized tank it is? I made the mistake of buying one of them garbage skimmers. But give thatnks to CRM for opening up my eyes. I wanted to go with something like the ASM but it wouldnt fit in my skimmer area in my sump. So I went with the Coralife super skimmer. Which for the money I paid isnt a bad skimmer. But back on the seaclone, If you dont want to spend more money( Which I would do). I did some research on how to mod the seaclone which I fealt made a big difference on my.http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2547 

I used this modified seaclone for about a month before I let a frind that I work with use it for his fish only tank. But to save the hassle I would take it back.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Man!*

The SeaClone and the Coralife were the same price. I just didn't know which one to grab, so I grabbed the SeaClone. I have a 55gal tank. Is it not big enough? Is the SeaClone 100 too much?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It's not what size of Seaclown it is, it's the fact that it is a Seaclone.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Seaclone 100*

Thanks guys!!! I guess I'll find out what the stores policy is for returning items, then get the Coral Life.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh,i dont know if your gunna want the coralife if your using it as a hangon the back. They say on the box that there fine for a hang on but the truth is you need to mod it to work as a hang on. If you have a sump than that would be fine. If your in the mood to spent money then the turbo-flotor makes a good hang on but thats two hundred bucks. The problem with some hangons is microbubbles. 
here are some feedback of some people who used that skimmer.(the coralife)
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_optRe...+Super+Skimmer+Needle+Wheel+-+up+to+65+Gallon


----------

